# Kenwood KDC-X635



## Eighthnote74 (Oct 19, 2011)

I just installed and paired a KDC-X695 in my car. Although the unit works fine I find it hard to believe that the "Hands Free" Bluetooth phone is designed so I have to press and turn so many buttons and knobs to make a call. Before I bore the forum with details, is there anyone familiar with this unit that would be willing to share some information? Thanks in advance.................


----------



## Eighthnote74 (Oct 19, 2011)

I guess they only made one of these units and I bought it. :O


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Eighthnote74 said:


> I guess they only made one of these units and I bought it. :O


 LOL!
Not familiar with the unit so I can not help you, have you tried e mailing there customer services?


----------

